# Security/Network cameras that work with linux [SOLVED]

## HeXiLeD

I am looking  for security/surveillance cameras that can be used with linux.

I m looking for outdoor models and indoor

Examples:

outdoor

specs:

Specification:   CAMERA YC-28UH OUTDOOR 1/3" SONY 420TVL 

1/3" Sony CCD, Day & Night IR Color Camera 

IR LED: 54pcs infrared LEDs 

Water/Wetherproof IP55 

420 TV Line, 0 Lux 

IR distance 40 meters 

with 3.5 ~ 8mm Manual Iris Lens Included 

DC 12V 1.5V Power (Included) 

Working Temperature: -20C to 50C 

Bracket & Power Adpt. (Included)

indoor

any recommendations are welcome  :Smile: 

----------

## MagnificentMe2006

Hi, I'm new here, and security cameras that will work with Linux intersts me.  I'm pretty new to this, so if anyone can send me more info at magnificentme2006@wikichat.com I'd really appreciate it.  I don't have tome to check forums everyday and usually forget to check more than e-mail.  So I'd really appreciate any information you can provide me.  Thanks in advance!

----------

## HeXiLeD

Some support : http://www.zoneminder.com/

and from portage :

```
*  www-misc/zoneminder

      Latest version available: 1.22.2

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 1,217 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.zoneminder.com/

      Description:   ZoneMinder allows you to capture, analyse, record and monitor any cameras attached to your system.

      License:       GPL-2

```

But ~x86 only  :Sad: 

more here:

http://vast.uccs.edu/vast/pvsc.php

www.seattlesurveillance.com/

www.seattlesurveillance.com/cameraPrices/cameras.html

check out this video

and this camera really caught my eye:

www.seattlesurveillance.com/cameraPrices/Moondance.pdf

Let me know if you find some more info

----------

## HeXiLeD

I decided to buy a Linksys Compact Wireless-G Internet Video Camera WVC54GC. The price was great ( store was closing down)

and it does fit my needs for now. [url=

Downsides of this camera:

Encryption features are limited . It only allows WEP to 128bit max and WPA Personal

It doesn't provide a way to stream it's video through HTTPS ( which i will have to tunnel with apache )

Design and size are technically unnecessary and unjustified.  

Limited and short password character field options

as for the rest check How To Setup Linksys Compact Wireless-G Internet Video Camera WVC54GC on Linux

----------

